# Inshore grand slam?



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

In the past few years i have seen people talk about an inshore slam being caught yet i fail to see their cobia in the pictures or mentioned in the post. Is there something i am missing? For the last bunch of years an "inshore slam" for our region, is a red drum, speckled trout, and a cobia. Maybe i missed the memo!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> For the last bunch of years an "inshore slam" for our region, is a red drum, speckled trout, and a cobia.


When I went on a charter the Captain told me that the Pinfish, Bull Minnow and Blue Crab I caught was a grand slam and he gave me High Fives...Are you saying that I did not catch a Grand Slam after the Captain told me I did?? By the way, The Bull Minnow Fried up great...Everyone should try it...:thumbsup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought flounder was the third member of the slam? At least in tournament standings.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

​　


North Florida Grand Slam: Spotted Seatrout, Red Drum, Cobia 
Florida East Coast Grand Slam: Spotted Seatrout, Red Drum, Tarpon ​
West Coast Grand Slam: Red Drum, Snook, TarponSouth Florida Grand Slam: Bonefish, Permit, Tarpon ​ 
These are the only "slams" managed by FWC. IGFA has something similar:

http://www.igfa.org/Clubs/Grand-Slam-Clubs.aspx


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> North Florida Grand Slam: Spotted Seatrout, Red Drum, Cobia
> Florida East Coast Grand Slam: Spotted Seatrout, Red Drum, Tarpon ​
> West Coast Grand Slam: Red Drum, Snook, TarponSouth Florida Grand Slam: Bonefish, Permit, Tarpon ​
> These are the only "slams" managed by FWC. IGFA has something similar:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Mike................Azzhole!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

post it correctly or dont post it at all! Will be seeing ya soon bro--move back over in a couple of weeks.

Mike


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My buddy nailed one in '09. The red was a slot, the cobia was just over 33", the speck didn't get measured. He brought it (the speck) out of the water, had it over the gunnel (flats boat with a walk-on gunnel) it dropped off the hook and flopped on the gunnel for atleast 3 seconds. For this reason he would not register it with IGFA. I called bull$h!t. I watched him catch all 3. His brother watched him catch all 3. Hell that's why we gave him the shot on the cobe! Oh well. There's always next time... right?!?!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Caught three in spring during cobia season and 5 or 6 in fall when the small cobia are moving through the bays. Its pretty easy to accomplish during the fall. I don't think its qualified by size just species.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea it's just species. I just thought it was awesome that they were all right at legal. It was a bay cobe in the fall. We threw everything we had at it. Followed him arouund while my buddy tied up a livie and BAM!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

News to me, I always thought it was trout, red and flounder....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

you can make a "slam" whatever you want


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

IGFA does not make up anything you want. It has to be a red fish, speckled trout, and a cobia. Period.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Oyster fish, puffer fish, lizard fish!!! ... only slam that I catch anyways.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont understand why cobia are on the list. All of the other slams are of fish commonly found in the same habitat.

Until I see guys fishing from the tower of big sport fishers on the grass flats looking for specks and reds, an inshore slam to me is going to speck, red and flounder.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been after the true slam for a few years now.. Had it in 09 but busted the Cobia off near the boat. Im gonna stay away from Cobia fishing this year for one reason, to finally get my IGFA Inshore Slam!!!

Gonna be a long Spring!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

we do a grand slam every Friday.
Oysters , Shrimp , fish and scallops.

getum from Joe's

Shrimp and Oysters is just a slam


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I am with fisheye
after all who in the world doesnt know the true inshore Grand Slam is Dennys 

and better than that is the George Thorogood Grand Slam
IGFA has nothing better than it
*one bourbon *
* one scotch *
* one beer !!!*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't fish for IGFA or any other "make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside get to put my name in a book record". Therefore, I can make a slam whatever the hell I want to.

Although I think what you are referring to is very often around here a slam gets labeled as a redfish, trout and flounder. Typically b/c cobia aren't caught as often "inshore" around these parts as say Tampa. Perhaps this should be called the Pensacola Inshore Slam so as not to confuse those that are easily confused.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobia puts the work into the slam. Heck it is somewhat easy to catch a trout, red, and a flounder with them not having to be a legal fish to keep. There are cobia here year round.​


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont understand why cobia are on the list. All of the other slams are of fish commonly found in the same habitat.
> 
> Until I see guys fishing from the tower of big sport fishers on the grass flats looking for specks and reds, an inshore slam to me is going to speck, red and flounder.


+1. I always thought and have been told an inshore slam is a redfish, speck, and flounder.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The IGFA has ALWAYS been a cobia, red fish, and a speckled trout.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Well all the inshore tourneys around here have been wrong, cause all the inshore slams touneys are: Redfish, Speck, Flounder.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I am the king of the trash can slam, 1 bobo,1 remora,and 1 ruby red lip.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

IGFA says. Wait who gives a f~£€! Yes the official slam is a cobia, trout and redfish. Humm let\'s call it a tournament slam redfish flounder and trout and yes they all have to be legal and usually weigh over 13/14lbs. If its soo easy there would be alot more people fishing inshore slam tournaments! Anyways thanks for who started this one there name must be all over the igfa books for wanting to bust everyone\'s chops!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

HisName said:


> we do a grand slam every Friday.
> Oysters , Shrimp , fish and scallops.
> 
> getum from Joe's
> ...


Can mullet, maybe even smoked mullet, substitute when oyster are out?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Flatspro, i started it! I am tired of seeing "i caught a grand slam" and the person did not. I want to catch a grand slam too! Cobia, red fish, and a speckled trout. I am not busting anyones chops. Lets call it what it is.
And no, i have nothing in the IGFA books! I am still trying to catch just a cobia in the 90's or even better in the 100 # class. I will be back at that attempt in April!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



LITECATCH said:


> Flatspro, i started it! I am tired of seeing "i caught a grand slam" and the person did not. I want to catch a grand slam too! Cobia, red fish, and a speckled trout. I am not busting anyones chops. Lets call it what it is.
> And no, i have nothing in the IGFA books! I am still trying to catch just a cobia in the 90's or even better in the 100 # class. I will be back at that attempt in April!


Why wait until April if there's cobia here year round?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The big ones get here in April!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I disagree with cobia being part of an inshore slam. I would consider cobia to be more of an offshore fish. Thats why its called an inshore slam.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess that my point is that 90% of the people on this forum are beginner to novice fisherman. As we call it here a inshore slam trout, redfish and flounder is a huge accomplishment and yes they might call it a grand slam not knowing what a grand slam really is. However it might be a grand slam to them. So why bust there bubble? Scott it would be like you catching your 90lb cobia it will be a fish of your life but to somebody else it could be oh wait I have caught bigger. It does not give them the right to knock your accomplishment. Just give the guys a break and let them bask in there glory at there personal achievement don't knock it. Sorry to rant but I feel some of the guys on this forum new or long time member might feel slighted by this thread and there accomplishments belittled.

Chad


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Flatspro, i understand completely what you are saying. I never wanted to "take away" from anyones catch no matter how big or small! I also think you should see it from the point of view that people are being duped into thinking they have accomplished more than they really have by calling their catch (a great accomplishment no doubt) something more than it really is. The beginner and novice angler should be informed of the facts. I don't see this as "taking away" from their catch. Heck if i had caught what i was lead to believe was a grand slam and then find out it was not i would piss me off! Again, i never wanted to "take away" from anyones catch. You can search this site and any other fishing site and you will NEVER find a post where i belittled ANYONES catch! Tight lines, Capt. Scott, still looking for that 90 + pound cobia!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So a salm can be caught in the gulf and inshore? All the tournements have been redfish, trout, and flounder.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

It matters not where the fish are caught. (well it needs to be in Florida waters)


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Scott I understand that's why when I post a slam I will call it a inshore slam not a grand slam. I have caught a grand slam before I knew what one was after trout and redfishing me and my buddy Pete stopped at a channel marker and proceeded to catch a bunch of juvenile cobia in the 18-27" range. Yet I would not consider it a grand slam because none of the cobias where legal. But then again that's just me. I am not on here to ruffle feathers just trying to give a prospective from the other side. Good luck on that 90+ you will be stoked when it happens!
Chad


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

come on April!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

LITECATCH said:


> come on April!


 

x2 , you running charters on the Topaz


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Charters on the Topaz starting in April!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott's gonna get himself all worked up waiting for the cobia run on the new boat


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanna get a couple out of my new tower first but definately want to go on a deep dropping trip if you're still planning on doing that.


----------



## dock prowler (Jul 17, 2011)

Every inshore tournament i ever fished was always a redfish, trout and flounder. it's news to me that the inshore slams includes cobia.


----------

